# Uber IPO/Stock Falls Another 7%



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/uber-falls-another-7percent-after-disappointing-debut.html


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Down over 8% in 15 minutes of trading. Uber stock is nearly as dangerous as their self crashing cars.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What's ironic is the Uber shills are absent and the taxi drivers in these threads are Uber present LOL


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What's ironic is the Uber shills are absent and the taxi drivers in these threads are Uber present LOL


We the drivers control the narrative until they fix what is wrong. Bottom line the pay to drivers needs to reverse course.

25% to Uber/Lyft
75% to the drivers

Let's get it done........ Drivers Happy - Their Stock will go up


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

OOF


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They need to up their rates first of all to 1.50 a mile standard with a standard 75/25 split with 34 cents a minute wait time. The era of subsidies needs to be over


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> OOF
> 
> View attachment 320087
> 
> ...


How delightful.



UberTrent9 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/uber-falls-another-7percent-after-disappointing-debut.html


Uber getting it's comeuppance✔.
Anyone feel sorry for Data?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

IR12 said:


> How delightful.
> 
> 
> Uber getting it's comeuppance✔.
> Anyone feel sorry for Data?


nope not at all. He was supposed to change it but he became just like Travis


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I hate when I am right... This post below is what I stated last week before IPO addressed to 

emdeplam and their post 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-strike.325927/



SurgeMasterMN said:


> Best Screen Shot Captured that shows everyone what this is all about. Can you image the regular person at home watching this and picturing their salary getting cut in half from when they started? The psychopath that started this thread cannot get it through their head.
> 
> View attachment 318832
> 
> ...


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Lol, people celebrating as it is something good. If your a driver, the more the stock tumble the tighter the incoming squeeze on driver rates to strengthen financial result. Say goodbye to bonuses and incentives.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Down over 8% in 15 minutes of trading. Uber stock is nearly as dangerous as their self crashing cars.


I did not know they had self crashing cars, when did that come about?


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> I did not know they had self crashing cars, when did that come about?


Seriously?

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/20/us/self-driving-uber-pedestrian-killed.html


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Seriously?
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/20/us/self-driving-uber-pedestrian-killed.html


Is that the one where a person carrying a bike ran across 4 lanes without looking? If so, the self crashing is the pedestrian.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Is that the one where a person carrying a bike ran across 4 lanes without looking? If so, the self crashing is the pedestrian.


No, that's the one where the SDC didn't swerve or slow down even though the pedestrian was clearly visible on the video. If I had been driving that car, I would have reacted faster than Uber's car did.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> No, that's the one where the SDC didn't swerve or slow down even though the pedestrian was clearly visible on the video. If I had been driving that car, I would have reacted faster than Uber's car did.


SDC with a "safety" driver too.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If buying uber or lyft on IPO day has got you down.

HAVE NO FEAR... BITCOIN IS BACK BABY


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, down 11% so far. I was hoping for a poor showing, but damn, this is a bloodbath.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

$36.93! Looks like Travis and the trolls are taking it in the unicorn hole.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> No, that's the one where the SDC didn't swerve or slow down even though the pedestrian was clearly visible on the video. If I had been driving that car, I would have reacted faster than Uber's car did.


OK, I was taught to look both ways and would never walk into a moving car. Guess times have changed, we can blame stupidity on anything but ourselves. It's a horrible event, but could have been avoided if the person looked before crossing.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It must be painful having to hold that dog shit for six months.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

When is our next strike?


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Bloomberg says that Uber is approaching "white knuckle territory".

Meaning that there is a resistance level at $35 per share. If it falls below that then all bets are off.

#freefall



Elephant said:


> When is our next strike?


I'm in


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uber stock crashing faster than an autonomous vehicle.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I just want them to go down 12% today.

36.72 USD −4.85 (11.67%)


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

LMAO. Uber burns through 90% of new drivers that cost them $600-$700, to acquire individually, in short order. Uber Pro to the rescue? I doubt it.
I think I'll see what the price of U n L are when 6 month lockup period is over. Single digits would probably motivate me.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/uber-falls-another-7percent-after-disappointing-debut.html





AveragePerson said:


> Lol, people celebrating as it is something good. If your a driver, the more the stock tumble the tighter the incoming squeeze on driver rates to strengthen financial result. Say goodbye to bonuses and incentives.


Hey SHILL, please let Dara know bonuses/incentives have been crap for 4.5 yrs.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I GOT IT!

36.45 USD −5.17 (12.42%)


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

It just hit 13% drcline


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

36.16 USD −5.41 (13.01%) 

ABORT! ABORT ! ABORT!


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

SAVE YOURSELF!!!! Dump that Uber and Lyft stock while you still can!!!


...or do you WANT your kids to starve?? ??‍


(sniff,sniff. Is there a fire in this movie theater?)


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> OOF
> 
> View attachment 320087
> 
> ...


Beautiful graphs!!!!!



300Miles said:


> SAVE YOURSELF!!!! Dump that Uber and Lyft stock while you still can!!!
> 
> ...or do you WANT your kids to starve?? ??‍
> 
> (sniff,sniff. Is there a fire in this movie theater?)


Since people invested in Uber knowing it's treatment of drivers I am not so sure these same people have the ethical or moral compass to have kids in the first place


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fair price is $3.75, same as our cancellation fee.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> It must be painful having to hold that dog shit for six months.


Which is exactly when these will become penny stocks, everyone will sell on the same day.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Uber ended down 10.37%. I like the way its body bounced as it hit the ground.

At -5.75% less, Lyft returned to the shelter for battered stocks with another black eye muttering that it was unfair since it was so much NICER than Uber.


----------



## luckytown (Feb 11, 2016)

Why is this a company....its an app....they have no assets.....the drivers provide all the assets....and they want to get rid of drivers to buy robot assets.....WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> It must be painful having to hold that dog shit for six months.


These are the guys that laughed about treating drivers like shit. Wish I was in the Uber office now. Betting not too much work is getting done. All that San Francisco real estate that was going to go though the roof maybe not.

36.80 now.



300Miles said:


> Uber ended down 10.37%. I like the way its body bounced as it hit the ground.
> 
> At -5.75% less, Lyft returned to the shelter for battered stocks with another black eye muttering that it was unfair since it was so much NICER than Uber.


Lyft can be grateful Uber is the news.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Buckiemohawk said:


> They need to up their rates first of all to 1.50 a mile standard with a standard 75/25 split with 34 cents a minute wait time. The era of subsidies needs to be over


The $1.50 and .34 needs to be our NET after uber's cut.

Taxis all over the USA charge anywhere from $2.25 - $3.50 per mile and .35 - .60 per minute, so there's no legitimate why we shouldn't be at least somewhere in the vicinity of taxis in our markets.

Orlando taxis charge 2.50 per mile while uber drivers get paid a horrendous 53 cents per mile.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> The $1.50 and .34 needs to be our NET after uber's cut.
> 
> Taxis all over the USA charge anywhere from $2.25 - $3.50 per mile and .35 - .60 per minute, so there's no legitimate why we shouldn't be at least somewhere in the vicinity of taxis in our markets.
> 
> Orlando taxis charge 2.50 per mile while uber drivers get paid a horrendous 53 cents per mile.


Point of clarification- we taxis post pay dispatch while you pre-pay dispatch.
Uber/Lyft immediately takes their cut before paying you.
I pay a flat $250 for 7 days of dispatch. If business was good, that's a bargain! Business is usually not good tho.
But think about a $250 gross day. I cover dispatch in one day like that. For the full time driver, taxi is way better.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It must be painful having to hold that dog shit for six months.


BRUTAL! Post reported


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> BRUTAL! Post reported


I guess if you own enough shares even a penny stock will make you a couple of bucks.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Lol, people celebrating as it is something good. If your a driver, the more the stock tumble the tighter the incoming squeeze on driver rates to strengthen financial result. Say goodbye to bonuses and incentives.


Lol....those were gone years ago...now it's scam smoke and mirror run you're car entirely into the ground pennies. If you can't profit making an app that only hooks sub contractor's up with you're passenger and only having to bill them, shame on them.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I guess if you own enough shares even a penny stock will make you a couple of bucks.


In the bizarro world that is the valley...employees all feel underpaid, and going public is like that tip to the sub minimum wage waitress that makes the math all feel good for the effort.

Irony not lost. Maybe this is 'no need to IPO your coders...its in the paycheck ?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> In the bizarro world that is the valley...employees all feel underpaid, and going public is like that tip to the sub minimum wage waitress that makes the math all feel good for the effort.
> 
> Irony not lost. Maybe this is 'no need to IPO your coders...its in the paycheck ?


You could always buy a boatload of puts to minimize your loss.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Lol, people celebrating as it is something good. If your a driver, the more the stock tumble the tighter the incoming squeeze on driver rates to strengthen financial result. Say goodbye to bonuses and incentives.


Insider trolls desperate and agonizing watching their bounty evaporate while they can't sell restricted stocks. Poetic justice. When they finally cash out at miserable levels they'll exodus will be biblical. Well deserved.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Once employee held stock becomes worthless all loyalty in that den of theives will evaporate and the truth will come out as to how bad it really is.

There's the investors/companies fortune, going up in blaze like the investor capital already has.

If karma has any justice it's going to hit penny stock before they can sell out.


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

Karma!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

300Miles said:


> $36.93! Looks like Travis and the trolls are taking it in the _unicorn hole_.


Sicko..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> Lol, people celebrating as it is something good. If your a driver, the more the stock tumble the tighter the incoming squeeze on driver rates to strengthen financial result. Say goodbye to bonuses and incentives.


It is good. Hopefully it keeps dropping. Everyone is unhappy about the stock dropping except the underpaid mistreated drivers that u/l need desperately. If they can't pay their drivers good money and treat them respectfully they don't need to be in business now do they.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

AveragePerson said:


> Lol, people celebrating as it is something good. If your a driver, the more the stock tumble the tighter the incoming squeeze on driver rates to strengthen financial result. Say goodbye to bonuses and incentives.


Say goodbye to many more drivers as well. With no bonuses or incentives, what would interest be for a newbie driver to join then? NOTHING.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sicko..


C'mon. We all read the Forum section..you aren't mining rainbows with that thing.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


>


Yes! The GREATEST con since!


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> It must be painful having to hold that dog shit for six months.


Lmao....I hope everyday the Uber and Lyft decision makers who created this hell for drivers watch as their stock tumbles. There is no doubt that psychologically many of them assumed they were rich due to the ipo.....slow and painful experience watching their ill-gotten riches disappear just as we watched the surges which allowed a living wage for drivers, disappeared. Karma karma karma



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Wow, down 11% so far. I was hoping for a poor showing, but damn, this is a bloodbath.


And loving every minute of it. They gave it up the axxxto drivers now investors are giving it to Uber.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> Lmao....I hope everyday the Uber and Lyft decision makers who created this hell for drivers watch as their stock tumbles. There is no doubt that psychologically many of them assumed they were rich due to the ipo.....slow and painful experience watching their ill-gotten riches disappear just as we watched the surges which allowed a living wage for drivers, disappeared. Karma karma karma


Yes! Even if they had taken away surge and kept the per mile rate at $1.25-1.50 and the per minute at 25-35 cents...there would have been a decent of amount of money to go around for all drivers. Cars would be better maintained for the safety for drivers and passengers. There wouldn't be just a logjam of drivers online so much people would just make what they need to make during the hours that worked for them...and then...LOG THE EFF OFF!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Uber's Colossal I.P.O. Flop May Be the Worst Ever on Wall Street*
*So much for Dara Khosrowshahi's $100 million bonus.*
ERIC LUTZ
MAY 13, 2019 1:07 PM









Dara Khosrowshahi walks outside the New York Stock Exchange before Uber debuts on the market May 10. Spencer Platt/Getty Images

Despite pitching Wall Street on the promise of Amazon-like returns, investors appear to have discovered the many red flags in Uber's prospectus. On Friday, the ride-hailing company closed its first day of trading below its I.P.O. price, representing billions of dollars in lost value. Uber continued to slide Monday, with shares sinking close to eight percent in the morning, or 15 percent below the stock's initial price.

It just might be the biggest I.P.O. bust in history, CNN notes. No other company has been as well known, raised as much money, shown as much promise, and then performed so poorly out of the gate. Uber, which was once valued by private investors at as much as $120 billion, is currently worth about half that.

That represents a massive loss of money for a lot of people. As Axios reported on Sunday, I.P.O. investors lost $655 million on Friday alone, while the company's investors from 2016 to 2018 saw a combined $2.27 billion go up in flames. "The bottom line: A whopping 81% of the $29.55 billion in equity that Uber has raised is underwater," writes *Felix Salmon.* "Investors who bought Uber shares 3 years ago have lost 15% of their money, before fees. The opportunity cost is even greater: Investors in the S&P 500 have seen their money grow by 50% over the same period."

Uber bulls point to a perfect storm of unfavorable market conditions that have contributed to the slump, including *Donald Trump*'s escalating trade war with China. In a memo sent to employees Monday, Khosrowshahi acknowledged that the stock "did not trade as well as we had hoped post-I.P.O.," and that Monday had been another "tough day in the market," but that employees should compare the company to Facebook and Amazon, which also had disappointing public debuts. "We will be judged long-term on our performance, and I welcome that," Khosrowshahi wrote. "It's all in our hands."

Still, "the unvarnished truth is that these declines represent a fundamental disconnect between public and private valuations," as *Nicholas Colas,* co-founder of DataTrek Research, wrote in a note to clients on Monday. The timing of Uber's I.P.O. may have been unfortunate, but the company is also unprofitable and faces several well-capitalized competitors, as well as the risk of mounting labor costs and slowing growth. ("We expect our operating expenses to increase significantly in the foreseeable future, and we may not achieve profitability," the company warned in its I.P.O. filing last month.) And while some short-term profitability issues aren't necessarily going to tank the stock, according to Colas, both Uber and Lyft are "dramatically short" when it comes to cash flow.

That's bad news for Khosrowshahi, who will almost certainly not be collecting the $100 million bonus he was reportedly set to receive if Uber attained (and maintained) a $120 billion value. It's bad news for Lyft, which is smaller, has not diversified its revenue stream (at least Uber has Uber Easts), and faces almost all of the same economic headwinds. And it's potentially even worse news for a much-hyped tech I.P.O. boom that major venture capitalists has been counting on to exit their positions in other unprofitable companies. Sometimes the public markets will bail you out; sometimes the sucker left holding the bag is you.

https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/05/ubers-colossal-ipo-flop-may-be-worst-ever-on-wall-street/amp


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uber and Lyft are both ******ed, cutting fares in an attempt to hurt each other, leaving money on the table. Cab companies have not slashed fares....Uber and Lyft have cut their own throats, and drivers bleed out.

Self driving cars will never happen, too many variables to program. A cow enters the right side of the road, while a two year old child simultaneously comes from the left.

Who will the computer choose to hit?

How do you program morals?

Computers crash, just like self driving cars will.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

We need to strike again ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

That look on Dara's face on IPO day was priceless. Let's hope this @sshole is out of a job in a few months.

Just how stupid or arrogant do you have to be to open an IPO at this time in the market?


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

I can't wait to see this coprolite get lit again today. It will probably bounce while the smart money calls a rally and sends the retail suckers over the barricades while hanging back themselves. The rally will then dissolve into a quicksand of doubt and recrimination, and sink with one hand reaching above the slime. 

What's your guess on the closing share price? 

I'm guessing $34.75. 

Good morning by the way. I feel GOOD.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> BRUTAL! Post reported


For truth?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If only Dara's base pay wasn't so high,

The only true karma would be insider trading arrests in the aftermath thou.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

EmOinDallas said:


> Karma!





TwoFiddyMile said:


> For truth?


 Offered because losing out; as in a *Sore Loser* if you will.....


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I wonder what Softbank is thinking.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> I wonder what Softbank is thinking.


Soft Pockets.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I can see Dara furiously buying stock today trying to prop that pile of shit up.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I can see Dara furiously buying stock today trying to prop that pile of shit up.


Yeah, I'm sensing that too!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I can see Dara furiously buying stock today trying to prop that pile of shit up.


Underwriters supporting the stock. That's all. Let's see how long they can hol. White knuckles situation in place.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> I wonder what Softbank is thinking.


Long term investors probably aren't going to change. Uber stock is climbing this morning.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Long term investors probably aren't going to change. Uber stock is climbing this morning.


Long term, perhaps. in the meantime it's 'dead money'. Why not invest in a company that can make you money now? Go ahead and bet on a long shot if you want.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

lowcountry dan said:


> Long term, perhaps. in the meantime it's 'dead money'. Why not invest in a company that can make you money now? Go ahead and bet on a long shot if you want.


I'm not betting for or against Uber but I will buy if it ever drops to $5 a share.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Interaction at Uber's headquarters. 
"Hey look stock up 2% yeahhhh ? coming back. Let's do a line of coke ?
They forget valuation was originally $120 billion, then $75 billion. Now less than $65 billion. So they're celebrating a dead cat bounce of $360 million after losing $55 billion. 
Trolls don't hold your hopes up. It's only underwriters trying to support the stock during dead zone trading between 11am and 2:30pm. No trading volume during deas zones. Notice bid ask spread wider during dead zone, this allows for easy manipulation

Quick analysis of Uber's stock today. During dead zone 11am through 2:30pm dead volume allows underwriters to manipulate and pump up price,widening between bid ask. At $37 white knuckles situation in place panic to support stock precisely when volume dies. Wait till after 3pm. 
See chart below.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Point of clarification- we taxis post pay dispatch while you pre-pay dispatch.
> Uber/Lyft immediately takes their cut before paying you.
> I pay a flat $250 for 7 days of dispatch. If business was good, that's a bargain! Business is usually not good tho.
> But think about a $250 gross day. I cover dispatch in one day like that. For the full time driver, taxi is way better.


Here in DC, most taxi drivers OWN their cabs and keep ALL of the fare.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Here in DC, most taxi drivers OWN their cabs and keep ALL of the fare.


You never keep all of the fair when you own the cab. Even without dispatch you have built-in expenses like taxi insurance and maintenance and purchase.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You never keep all of the fair when you own the cab. Even without dispatch you have built-in expenses like taxi insurance and maintenance and purchase.


I understand all that but I was referring to the fare only.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Elephant said:


> When is our next strike?


<yawn>


----------



## GT500 (May 14, 2019)

No shock 

Look at the management


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> <yawn>


You can yawn all you want but the strike was a success and may have had a role in uber's poor IPO.

The drivers need to keep the pressure on both companies.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

I will say it once more, watch the the big money. Short this puppy if it continues to go down. Momentum is powerful in the market. Upward or downward. JMO.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Interaction at Uber's headquarters.
> "Hey look stock up 2% yeahhhh ? coming back. Let's do a line of coke ?
> They forget valuation was originally $120 billion, then $75 billion. Now less than $65 billion. So they're celebrating a dead cat bounce of $360 million after losing $55 billion.
> Trolls don't hold your hopes up. It's only underwriters trying to support the stock during dead zone trading between 11am and 2:30pm. No trading volume during deas zones. Notice bid ask spread wider during dead zone, this allows for easy manipulation
> ...


The $120 billion number was never a real deal. It was just a fantasy like your secret digital ecosystem you bragged would take down Uber.

#zerocredibility


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

It's at 39.95 now. Will it drop?


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

No stock goes straight up or down. Once it breaks the resistance level, look out below. I don't think there is enough money to save it, but Wall St. is in control on this one.


----------



## ApacheChop (May 10, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> OOF
> 
> View attachment 320087
> 
> ...


it looks like my Earnings for the past couple of weeks?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Even Enron had some good days on its way to zero.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

RideshareDog said:


> It's at 39.95 now. Will it drop?


I would guess yes but there's still a lot of Stupid Money out there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberTrent9 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/uber-falls-another-7percent-after-disappointing-debut.html


" LOWER I.P.O.' s MEAN MORE MONEY " !

,just like " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !

. . . " NO NEED TO TIP " !



UberTrent9 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/uber-falls-another-7percent-after-disappointing-debut.html


" LOWER I.P.O.' s MEAN MORE MONEY " !

,just like " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !

. . . " NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Even Enron had some good days on its way to zero.


Probably not!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> Even Enron had some good days on its way to zero.


Emron blindsided the market. The Emron board and Emron itself were not exposed to the kind of scrutiny Uber is.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

RideshareDog said:


> It's at 39.95 now. Will it drop?


Both the Uber and Lyft stocks will go up and down until the restriction is lifted for stock option sellers to sell their shares. At which point both stocks will lose almost all of their value.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's rebounded a few percent but it's still a junk stock. I just hope no 401Ks invested in this garbage. I just hope billionaires and millionaires lose big on this.

it still has never been worth the $45 if debuted at, unlike Lyft that rose over it's opening price.

And Dara did not get his bonus so that's good.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Just waiting for this:
*'dead cat bounce'*
_noun_
STOCK MARKET: a temporary recovery in share prices after a substantial fall, caused by speculators buying in order to cover their positions.

Another proven method of losing even more money on shakys.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Both the Uber and Lyft stocks will go up and down until the restriction is lifted for stock option sellers to sell their shares. At which point both stocks will lose almost all of their value.


its like six months till they can sell?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Just waiting for this:
> *'dead cat bounce'*
> _noun_
> STOCK MARKET: a temporary recovery in share prices after a substantial fall, caused by speculators buying in order to cover their positions.
> ...


It looks like both Uber and Lyft are having a DCB today.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> " LOWER I.P.O.' s MEAN MORE MONEY " !
> 
> ,just like " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY " !
> 
> ...


Pizza pizza



Buckiemohawk said:


> its like six months till they can sell?


Yep. That's the day.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> its like six months till they can sell?


Yup. About a month after Lyfts fire sale after their 6 months is up.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

i read that 12-13% of the float is in short positions :woot:

for those that don't follow stock stuff, that's a massive percentage of people betting AGAINST uber/lyft


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

got a p said:


> i read that 12-13% of the float is in short positions :woot:
> 
> for those that don't follow stock stuff, that's a massive percentage of people betting AGAINST uber/lyft


I told ya! A short position right now is a good play.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> its like six months till they can sell?





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yep. That's the day.


Might be more than a few investors who would like that wait time broken down into hours, minutes or even seconds?
"Fingernail biting as a national sport".


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

They have a "Short Countdown Clock"


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No worries for the early shareholders. Already back to $43 today and some idiot will keep it going up until the employees can all sell their shares the very second the lock up period ends.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No worries for the early shareholders. Already back to $43 today and some idiot will keep it going up until the employees can all sell their shares the very second the lock up period ends.


Blessings


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

It will be interesting to see how the shorts play out. Willing to bet that most of the shorts on Lyft and now Uber are all naked shorts. That is, in normal shorting of a stock, somebody (the stockbroker) borrows and sells stock owned by someone else at what they perceive as an inflated rate and then buys it back at a lower rate, pocketing the difference, while returning the stock to the original owner, along with some fee for using the stock. 

In naked shorts, somebody (the stockbroker) shorts using stock that doesn't even exist. As long as they buy the notional stock back within 72 hours, they don't have to show that this stock is as bogus as Uber's valuation. They just whisper "It's just a L'il secret, between you, me, and the FTC," and off they trot to the bank.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Blessings


Aren't you one of those Uber employees with stock options? Congratulations, you are going to be rich when the lock up ends.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Aren't you one of those Uber employees with stock options? Congratulations, you are going to be rich when the lock up ends.


I think she is firmly committed to Uber and won't be selling her shares for many years.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> No worries for the early shareholders. Already back to $43 today and some idiot will keep it going up until the employees can all sell their shares the very second the lock up period ends.


So what you're saying is in 6 months, the employees get an inflated price then the stock dies.
Everybody wins!


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I think she is firmly committed to Uber and won't be selling her shares for many years.


I never said she should quit Uber. She can be rich and work for Uber at the same time. Just like the Google Chef who became a multi-millionaire when Google went public. Sell shares, keep shares, work, don't work, no matter. Still super rich.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> No, that's the one where the SDC didn't swerve or slow down even though the pedestrian was clearly visible on the video. If I had been driving that car, I would have reacted faster than Uber's car did.


You're kinda saying it wrong. You would REACT. Uber's car did not react AT ALL.



Ssgcraig said:


> OK, I was taught to look both ways and would never walk into a moving car. Guess times have changed, we can blame stupidity on anything but ourselves. It's a horrible event, but could have been avoided if the person looked before crossing.


That's not the point. What if it had been a child? Should they still die?


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Buckiemohawk said:


> They need to up their rates first of all to 1.50 a mile standard with a standard 75/25 split with 34 cents a minute wait time. The era of subsidies needs to be over


This. The most important thing on a car his how you maintained it's services, the second? Mileage. Doesn't take a prof mechanic to realize, Miles is going to be one of the most important factors of wear on a vehicle, there's a reason service intervals are based on miles of a car. Anything less than 1.50/mile is an absolute f***ing insult. Time is obviously valuable, think of how many times you took a pax if you're for example in Cali on the 405 or on 78 in NJ and their trip was 3 miles but there was 35 min+ in traffic. I'm seeing nickels for per minutes. F*** both these companies, and the split is garbage. 80/20 was what it was when I began in 2015.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's not the point. What if it had been a child? Should they still die?


Be responsible. This could have been avoided if the pedestrian had looked before crossing.


----------

